# Citizen Divers



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Got this this morning. Model NYO 0040

Calibre 8203 which has manual winding but no hacking capability.

Generally very happy with it apart from the crown which seems a bit small and flimsy compared to most divers and the second hand would have been better if they had put the luminous circle at the index end but any criticism at these prices is unwarranted IMO.

I haven't checked time keeping yet but seems OK so far.

I don't know how they do it,







brilliant value for money.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Neil







Thats at least 2 Japanese divers I know youve got now, are we seeing a move away from those overrated Swiss ones that are so bad that people offload them at boot sales?









Only joking


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice watch Neil







I like Citizen divers.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Neil,

I once owned a Citizen like that, the watch kept uncanny time was almost always the same as the buzzer at work









Splendid movements, they don't look as robust as the Seiko 7s26 but they're darn accurate and you can wind em up









Ask paul hes's a Citizen man









Cheers

Bry


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Citizen divers are excellent watches. The 82** series of movements are said to be very reliable and more accurate than the Seiko alternative (which I guess would be the 7s26). The model you have is the one I modified and ended up selling to Mike (he's posted a great picture of it somewhere on the forum quite recently). I only have one automatic Citizen diver (vintage with the crown at 3) but it still keeps excellent time despite obviously being knocked about a bit. Good buy I'd say







.

The Citizen diver I'm really getting the urge to buy is this one (picture "borrowed" from the Ebay seller without permission - sorry), brand new but with retro looks - very cool







. Anyone got one for sale??


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> .......................they don't look as robust as the Seiko 7s26 but they're darn accurate and you can wind em up


 Agree with that, and they do look VERY basic but durable


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oooo that looks nice Paul....Sort of a 6309 case with nice chunky bezel..


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Never thought I'd see the day









Neil wearing a Japanese watch







Has the world gone flat?









More likely someone's pinched his login details...this can't be the real Neil...surely?
















Cheers

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Neil has 2 Japanese watches now


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Neil I bought this little beastie a few weeks back I love it , Citizen do some great watches love yours by the way and thanks for the pocket watch BTW turned up safely


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> The model you have is the one I modified and ended up selling to Mike (he's posted a great picture of it somewhere on the forum quite recently).


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Citizen do make nice divers, I've had nearly a dozen over the years if you include the quartzes (







). All reliable tool watches, with most of the basics done right.

Like that one, Neil. Echo your comments on the second hand.

Love that one, Paul. Very reminiscent of the new Certina 1000m, which I don't have a picture of just yet so you'll have to take my word on it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

AlexR said:


> Neil has 2 Japanese watches now


I've actually had quite a lot of Japanese watches over the years, especially when I used to collect divers.

The unfinished movements and general design quirkiness of most Japanese watches has not helped me be a fan of these watches overall.









Rod

I like your one, looks better than mine and the second hand luminous circle is at the correct end.







Glad you liked the pocket watch. Another victory for sales corner. Thank you Roy.

Paulus

The one you showed is very nice looking, I'll see if I can get one.









If you are buying with Dollars these watches are exceptional value now.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Rod-I really like that one .Seen one on some site but can't remember where .

Can u PM me with info please ?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I really do like that one Neil. Do you mind me asking how much and where you got it from?

Ta.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

neil said:


> If you are buying with Dollars these watches are exceptional value now.


They are and they aren't









I recently bought a Citizen pepsi dolphin for about Â£40ish, a bargain, I was so pleased I forked out Â£15 for a special 2/3 day delivery service, still a bargain though. Then I got a Â£30+ customs bill from Fedex







Then I after arguing the toss via phone and email I went on holiday and returned to a final demand plus a late Â£15 payment fee









I took the huff and made the situation times worse by selling it to Julian for, I think Â£40


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

That's FedEx for you unfortunately. You are guaranteed Customs intervention with them, and also their own huge (especially for low value items) charges.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Garry said:


> I really do like that one Neil. Do you mind me asking how much and where you got it from?
> 
> Ta.


 Garry,

Got it from a well known seller on ebay.

Brand new with warranty Â£72 inc shipping.

Email me if you want details.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Neil,

Sending e-mail


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Don't you just hate copycats........









Like Neil said, how do they do it.?

Really pleased with the watch, but as yet can't get used to the crown at 8. I'm sure I'll get used to it, but it just looks wrong to me. I keep on picking it up and putting the blasted thing on upside down by mistake...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

Glad to see you got it OK Garry.









My youngest son liked the look of mine and he's just got his first job as a trainee valuer at an auction house so I gave it to him.

BTW I've told him to keep an eye out for watches.


----------

